

German federal law decides for easy identification of people on the Internet - Jakob
https://netzpolitik.org/2013/bestandsdatenauskunft-bundesrat-beschliest-gesetz-zur-einfachen-identifizierung-von-personen-im-internet/

======
Jakob
Link in German. Google translation:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnetzpolitik.org%2F2013%2Fbestandsdatenauskunft-
bundesrat-beschliest-gesetz-zur-einfachen-identifizierung-von-personen-im-
internet%2F)

